# Swype to SwiftKey?



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a current Swype user. Have been for a long time. I'm thinking about trying out SwiftKey. Any other Swype users made the switch? Which do you like better?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kenmills78 (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually like flext9 better than both.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I used swype on my droid 2 but then switched to swift key when I got the Thunderbolt, haven't looked back since.


----------



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

I made the switch to SwiftKey from Swype. I type faster and only ever type out up to half of a word before it predicts that word. Swype improved a lot with 3.0, but SwiftKey is still king for me. Also, SwiftKey only gets better the more you use it.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I just recently defected to Swiftkey from Swype, I like it -- I think I am here to stay.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm using Swiftkey now from swype primarily because of the neon skin (I love it) and its just about as quick for me


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Gingerbread keyboard!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Khanam (Jul 4, 2011)

I use both. Like them both. Swype is more convenient to use while multi tasking but swift key is more fun since it literally reads your mind.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy97 (Jul 22, 2011)

I used Swype with a previous Android... then tried SwiftKey after I saw a number of threads about which one is better... so when I heard about a beta test of SwiftKey I joined and liked it so much that I bought it when they had a sale a few weeks ago... and I'm glad I did.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"akoolive said:


> Gingerbread keyboard!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I find myself switching between flext9 and slide it.


----------



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

FWIW - I used Swype back in the days of the Samsung Omnia WM6.5, LOVED it. Tried Swiftkey on my Droid Incredible and never looked back. It's one app I didn't mind paying for, I've got it on both my TB & my Xoom. I think it's better than Swype.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not a trace keyboard though right?


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> It's not a trace keyboard though right?


swiftkey isn't a trace keyboard. i usually just switch between swiftkey and swipe


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't messed with swype since my DX days...Swiftkey X is pretty good but I always end up going back to flexT9...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i just switched to swiftkey from swype cause it was free in the amazon app store but i dont know. for some words i just mash on the keyboard and swiftkey gets it. but i really liked swyping cause i could do it with one hand. lol i dont know yet!


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm waiting to try touchpal curve input


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

swiftkey is good. Takes some getting used to, and it has to learn from your sms, email, and other accounts then it is spot on, and can basically type sentences for you.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"Ianxcom said:


> I'm waiting to try touchpal curve input


This looks awesome, I'd love to get in on the beta for that. Looks like Swype mixed with SwiftKey.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

I went from TB stock to Swype to Swift back to Swype, I need Swype's trace so while driving I can text quicker, but as SwiftKey get's better and better prediction wise, I might stick to it more. I once sent a whole sentence with one letter, then space bar four times then period.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I have swift, swift x, t9....still settle back on swype

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

i use slideit keyboard and swiftkey X, i use each one depending on what im doing


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

really liking swiftkey x. basically you type a sentence once and from there on out, it does a great job of predicting your next words.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm digging it too. I do miss Swype though. Can't wait for TouchPal Curve.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## allchannels99 (Jun 28, 2011)

I use them both on different devices. On my ThunderBolt, Swype.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I was a hardcore Swype fan, but I gotta say, SwiftKey is awesome. I downloaded the beta for TouchPal Curve, and I was disappointed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Loved swype, tried swiftkey. Love the idea and it works well, but I still feel I type much quicker with swype. Waiting on the TouchPal beta to see and give it a run.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

TouchPal is okay, but it's clunky and just doesn't feel quite right. I'm sticking with SwiftKey.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ufmace (Jul 17, 2011)

Interesting, I've been a Swype user for a long time and never really tried SwiiftKey. The thing I like about Swype (and dislike about other keyboards I've tried - sense and gingerbread) is that it lets me stay focused on what I'm trying to type. It drives me nuts to have to type a word, or part of a word, and then stop and look at what the prediction is, see if the right one is there, and hit it, otherwise keep typing letters, checking back again every few letters. Swype lets me stay focused on typing without being interrupted to see if the predictions are right or not. It seems like even if Swiftkey is the best prediction engine there ever was, it's still going to be slower for me than spitting the sentence directly from my mind to the keyboard without having to ever look at a prediction. For you guys who have tried both, does this make any sense to you?


----------



## Haydenpup (Jul 31, 2011)

ufmace, I know what you mean about being slower to tap the prediction in swiftkey. I thought the same thing when I switched from swiftkey to swype. But then I got annoyed swyping a long word incorrectly then having to go back and swype or tap it out. Now I'm using swiftkey x more like swype where you just mash through words and don't worry about the predictions unless you notice they're correct then use the space bar to accept (which is faster for me than tapping the prediction pane). SwiftKey corrects accurately for most of what I fat-finger and I just use predictions for longer words.

I'm still go back and forth between them but I think swiftkey is faster for me.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

ufmace said:


> Interesting, I've been a Swype user for a long time and never really tried SwiiftKey. The thing I like about Swype (and dislike about other keyboards I've tried - sense and gingerbread) is that it lets me stay focused on what I'm trying to type. It drives me nuts to have to type a word, or part of a word, and then stop and look at what the prediction is, see if the right one is there, and hit it, otherwise keep typing letters, checking back again every few letters. Swype lets me stay focused on typing without being interrupted to see if the predictions are right or not. It seems like even if Swiftkey is the best prediction engine there ever was, it's still going to be slower for me than spitting the sentence directly from my mind to the keyboard without having to ever look at a prediction. For you guys who have tried both, does this make any sense to you?


I get what your saying I hate having to check the prediction to make sure its right half way through a word. So I set my swiftkey to rapid type and I just hit where I think the right letter is and it auto corrects to the right word. So basically I just keep on typing and then send my message and with its learning ability from everything (SMS, Facebook, Gmail, etc) Swiftkey always sends what I wanted to say even though I almost never type the word right.

*edit* And I have used Swype, SlideIt and FlexT9. If I am feeling the need for a sliding keyboard I really like FlexT9 the most. The best one I have used was Shapewriter but something happened with the app development and it stopped and was removed from the market way back when.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I gave SwiftKey a chance, and it's become my keyboard of choice. I used Swype for a long time, and thought I'd never switch, but SwiftKey X has stolen me away. It really is awesome. I do miss swyping, but this is just so efficient, I love it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I made the jump when swiftkey x was free on amazon. I like it better than Swype just because of the predictions.


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

If you've yet to use SwiftKey, it's amazing. 
I was, by luck, one of the very early testers and was blown away by its capabilities. 
Then, when I switched to the early attempts of GB, I had nothing but trouble. I think it had to do with not yet calming down the task killing on the short on RAM Droid. 
I was none to psyched, and the next day Swype re opened sign ups for beta testing. 
I liked Swype but there's one major problem with it, in my estimation, qwerty is laid out in such a way that the vowel clusters were causing lots of incorrect output. I was having to swype off the keyboard and back to try avoiding problems like typing out for it, or worse radle for eagle. I don't think radle is even a word! So I found I was typing more than swyping. 
And guess who came in the door that next day. 
My old flame SwiftKey was back, and she looked goood. The days at the spa did wonders! 
I was worried, what with the X beng added to the name, had we grown too far apart? 
I don't think sooo, it's like we're one of the couples interviewed in the movie When Harry Met Sally! 
Now when I type we finish each other's sentences, or my sentences anyway. 
Statistically speaking, I save over 50% of my keystrokes. 
There's times when after the first word, all I do is tap the choice given above until the sentence's end. 
And I love it, why, because at my heart I am one hell of a lazy fellow. I opt to call it efficient, but it's sloth, make no mistake. This keyboard caters to our inner sloth. 
Is your stomach grumbling? That may just be your inner sloth begging for SwiftKey. That, or as in my case, it could be a duet between my inner sloth and my IBS. 
I highly recommend you run, not walk, to download the free trial at the very least. 
I can confidently say that the majority of you won't be sorry. 
If I had more time, I'd have typed a shorter post. 
SwiftKey ~ danceswithbongs approved°
Well worth the price of admission


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't find the trial when I first tried it, so I *found* an apk for it *somewhere*. After about 5 days, I decided it was definitely for me, and Swift-ly (heh) removed that apk and purchased it in the market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tanclo (Jul 30, 2011)

SwiftKey and SlideITx work for me.

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperCM7 NS2 using Tapatalk


----------

